# Bachlauf Probleme !



## Polly (19. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Warum habe ich nur im Bachlauf Algen? 
Wie kriege ich die weg? 


  


Liebe Grüße Anna


----------



## karsten. (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf Probleme !*



			
				Polly schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Warum habe ich nur im Bachlauf Algen?
> Wie kriege ich die weg?
> ...



- wegens Phosphaten und Nitraten im Wasser
- eigentlich ........gar nicht


  



  absammeln !


----------



## Polly (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf Probleme !*

OK, danke Karsten, also ne Arbeit für Blöde. Werde ich mal versuchen.

Macht es Sinn, den Bachlauf zweimal zu stauen und die Becken zu bepflanzen als zusätzliche Filterwirkung fürs Wasser ?

Gruß Anna


----------



## Annett (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf Probleme !*

Hallo Anna,

wenn das baulich möglich ist und optisch gefällt - klar!


----------



## WERNER 02 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf Probleme !*



> Macht es Sinn, den Bachlauf zweimal zu stauen und die Becken zu bepflanzen als zusätzliche Filterwirkung fürs Wasser ?



Hi Anna

Bepflanzen geht immer, sieht auch gut aus. Nur wenn deine Pflanzen schön wuchern, dann kannste fast täglich deinen Bachlauf abgehn um nachzusehn wo sich Algen, Wurzeln sowie Pflanzenreste staun. Sollte dies der Fall sein, so geht dir unter Umständen ne ganze Menge Wasser verloren.
Muß bei mir ständig auslichten und Algen abfischen. Mir geht es ähnlich wie dir, auch ich habe lediglich im Bachlauf Algen.
Empfehle dir gut zu überlegen ob du ihn tatsächlich bepflanzen willst.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Kevinacecombat (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf Probleme !*

Mus ja nicht abartig bepflanzt werden ein fach 2 kleinere Becken errichten und eins oder zwei Pflanzen rein! 

Gruss Kevinacecombat


----------



## WERNER 02 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf Probleme !*

Sag das mal den Pflanzen, so schnell kannste garnicht gucken wie aus 1..2 Pflänzchen ein Dutzend oder mehr geworden sind . Ganz zu schweigen vom Samenflug der sich ebenfalls im Bachlauf festsetzt.
Ich meinte ja nur, wer sich für ne Bachlaufbepflanzung entscheidet, der hat zwar was Schönes, aber gleichzeitig hat er auch nie Langeweile.
Ich jedenfalls kann bei 26 Mtr. absolut nicht klagen. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Ulumulu (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf Probleme !*

Hallo Anna



			
				Polly schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Warum habe ich nur im Bachlauf Algen?
> Wie kriege ich die weg?



Kommt das Wasser was da den Bauchlauf runter fliest zufällig aus einem Filter?

Wenn Ja werden auch trotz Pflanzen Algen wachsen weil aus dem Filter kommt Nährstoffreiches Wasser.
Habe ich bei mir auch und mein Bachlauf mündet direkt in die Sumpfzone und an jeder Pflanze (__ Rohrkolben) haften cm lange Algen.
Aber dafür sonst nirgends im Teich.
Einmal alle 2 Tage ernte ich einen Messbecher voll ab den Rest lass ich weiter wachsen für die nächste ernte damit sie dort schön die Nährstoffe abfangen. 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MeneMeiner (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf Probleme !*

Hallo Daniel,



			
				Ulumulu schrieb:
			
		

> ...werden auch trotz Pflanzen Algen wachsen weil aus dem Filter kommt Nährstoffreiches Wasser.



Hmmm.... soviel ich bisher hier gelesen habe, wird ja stark angezweifelt, dass in einem Filter bei den regulären Wasserdurchlaufmengen / -zeiten überhaupt eine Nitrifizierung stattfindet, also sollte das Wasser aus dem Filter kaum nährstoffreicher sein als das andere Wasser, oder habe ich da jetzt was falsch hineininterpretiert??

btw: Ich habe auch dieses "Problem" in meinen Bachlaufschalen. Wird ab und an ausgebürstet / mit starkem Strahl abgespritzt (feinmaschiges Netz am unteren Ende) und fertig.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Polly (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf Probleme !*

Ok, vielen Dank erst mal an alle,

also Wasser kommt aus dem Filter! Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, am besten einen Teil ab sammeln und den Rest lassen. Werde mal versuchen zu stauen und zu bepflanzen. Wenn es zu viel Arbeit macht kann man es ja wieder entfernen. Obwohl nur am Teich sitzen kann ich sowieso nicht fummle immer irgend wo rum. Und fürs Wasser kann es doch nur von vorteil sein, oder?:? 

Lieben Gruß Anna


----------



## Ulumulu (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf Probleme !*

Hallo Thomas


			
				MeneMeiner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Daniel,
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.... soviel ich bisher hier gelesen habe, wird ja stark angezweifelt, dass in einem Filter bei den regulären Wasserdurchlaufmengen / -zeiten überhaupt eine Nitrifizierung stattfindet, also sollte das Wasser aus dem Filter kaum nährstoffreicher sein als das andere Wasser, oder habe ich da jetzt was falsch hineininterpretiert??



Also wenn das so sein sollte warum hat man dann überhaupt einen Filter? 
Ich habe das so mitbekommen das dies nur ist wenn zu viel Wasser die Stunde durch den Filter strömt.
Aber wenn es normal durchfließt wird der Filter schon seine Arbeit machen.

@ Polly
Also ich habe bis jetzt positive Erfahrungen damit gemacht (mit dem teil absammeln der Algen).

Ich erkläre mir das so: Würde ich alle Algen auf einmal dort entfernen wachsen sie nachher überall im Teich. Weil die Nährstoffe eben nichtmehr vorher abgefangen werden.
Deswegen lasse ich ein Teil einfach drin.

Das sind meine persönlichen Erfahrungen bis jetzt.

Gruß Daniel


----------

